# Diet Pepsi Soak?



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

So I was bs'ing with a guy at my bar last night and we were talking about pompano fishing. He told me to soak some fresh shrimp in diet Pepsi for a night. Said its like pompano candy and that they will tear it up... Has anyone heard of this or is this guy just yanking my chain??


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

FUPAGUNT said:


> So I was bs'ing with a guy at my bar last night and we were talking about pompano fishing. He told me to soak some fresh shrimp in diet Pepsi for a night. Said its like pompano candy and that they will tear it up... Has anyone heard of this or is this guy just yanking my chain??


get you some llive sand fleas and chaulk that up to bar talking bs


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been using sand fleas and the pomps aren't touching them, much rather prefer fresh dead shrimp


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Did a quick google search and it doesnt seem to be BS. Whether it works is a different question. I have to agree on the use of sand fleas recently.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

An old (er than me) timer told me to put fresh dead shrimp in a bag with a salt+ sugar mix at least overnight in the fridge to use while you scraped up enough sand fleas. I think it has as much to do with toughening them up as anything. Had good luck with live sand fleas last weekend.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Toughening Sandfleas*



Duke S said:


> An old (er than me) timer told me to put fresh dead shrimp in a bag with a salt+ sugar mix at least overnight in the fridge to use while you scraped up enough sand fleas. I think it has as much to do with toughening them up as anything. Had good luck with live sand fleas last weekend.


I've heard of the Pepsi(Coke; depending on the bar) soaking but never tried it.

I layer my fresh cut shrimp in Kosher salt but no sugar?? It does toughen them up and they quickly rejuvenate when baited on a hook and placed in the water.

They're ready in 24 hours; but better after about 4 days in or out of a refrigerator. 

Take them out and place in plastic bags to make them convenient. Dry the salt and reuse.C2


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

i need to try it and see if it works.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not gonna say it wouldn't work, but I'm probably not going to try it either. What I've been doing since I was a kid seems to be working just fine.

Speaking of Pompano, if you think you are pretty good at catching them you should enter our tournament! I posted a thread on it last week.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Salting Shrimp*



Chris V said:


> I'm not gonna say it wouldn't work, but I'm probably not going to try it either. What I've been doing since I was a kid seems to be working just fine.
> 
> Speaking of Pompano, if you think you are pretty good at catching them you should enter our tournament! I posted a thread on it last week.


(1) Come on; Chris; where's your 'pioneering spirit'? Trying new things is a main part of the game. BTW; what is this 'thing' that you learned during childhood?:whistling:

(2) Yes; I'm good. Good enough not take advantage of the rest of the contestants. :thumbup:

I'm saving my effort for a BIG! Cobia.

Have a good 'un. :thumbsup:C2


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright somebody try it & let the rest of us know . Until then mine will be pepsi free !


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

My friend has had good luck using boiled shrimp leftover from dinner.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck on what ? Croakers & catfish ? Just boil them in pepsi ,that should really increase your chances !


----------

